# My New Fuji Cross Pro



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I know I had it narrowed between replacing my Lemond Poprad or building up a Surly and look I go and do this. The Fuji felt good when I test rode it and it has some good parts for the same price as the Poprad and with the addition of my stainless eggbeaters I think it will do fine for Cross season this year. I know I will probably crack the frame before then knowing my luck.


----------



## OrBikbldr (Oct 17, 2005)

travis200 said:


> I know I had it narrowed between replacing my Lemond Poprad or building up a Surly and look I go and do this. The Fuji felt good when I test rode it and it has some good parts for the same price as the Poprad and with the addition of my stainless eggbeaters I think it will do fine for Cross season this year. I know I will probably crack the frame before then knowing my luck.



I just bought one, how do you like yours?


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

OrBikbldr said:


> I just bought one, how do you like yours?


Good bike for the money. I paid $1100 early this year but last week I was strolling through Performance and saw it for $999. The frame and fork are not the greatest but works. I would love to have a Jake the Snake frame and a decent carbon fork with the components from the Fuji. I am the only one here in the Bay Area that I have seen on the CX circuit with one so it stands out in the crowd. I junked the seat and brakes. The Avid 4 brakes were horrible so I upgraded to a set of Paul Neo Retro's that are fantastic. Just bought a pair of WTB Cross Wolf tires for a back up set of tires to go with the Ritchey Speedmax for when the conditions get worse.


----------



## OrBikbldr (Oct 17, 2005)

travis200 said:


> Good bike for the money. I paid $1100 early this year but last week I was strolling through Performance and saw it for $999. The frame and fork are not the greatest but works. I would love to have a Jake the Snake frame and a decent carbon fork with the components from the Fuji. I am the only one here in the Bay Area that I have seen on the CX circuit with one so it stands out in the crowd. I junked the seat and brakes. The Avid 4 brakes were horrible so I upgraded to a set of Paul Neo Retro's that are fantastic. Just bought a pair of WTB Cross Wolf tires for a back up set of tires to go with the Ritchey Speedmax for when the conditions get worse.



Not familiar with the Paul's are you talking levers or the brakes or both? I put on a compact crankset right away. I think the spacing is road, even though the frame has disc tabs right? I have ridden it once, and like it so far. It is my first cross bike. I figured I could always upgrade the frame later.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

OrBikbldr said:


> Not familiar with the Paul's are you talking levers or the brakes or both? I put on a compact crankset right away. I think the spacing is road, even though the frame has disc tabs right? I have ridden it once, and like it so far. It is my first cross bike. I figured I could always upgrade the frame later.


I upgraded the canti's only I left the tektro levers only use them for technical descents. I would love to run a single front ring with a 42 since I usually ride in my 38 ring and rarely ever get into the 48. You thinking about doing any races this year? Once you do a race you will be hooked.


----------

